# will lucky stay lucky



## UKgirl420

*ok guys and girls ,,as u will see im asking for opinions on wether this not so little lady  will make it ,,,*
*she was put outside on the 22nd march ,when she was all ready 3 weeks into flower ,,,but she was getting to large and room was needed ,,so i asked if she could be spared the chop and see how she does outside ,,my wish was granted  and now here she is *
Also forgot to add she has been threw 2 frost the latest being this weekend but she is still standing ,,,also if she makes it threw reveg she will be planted into the ground of where she is now standing *pics start from the morning after the reprival  *


----------



## cadlakmike1

Always have to assume the best! Good luck for you and her!


----------



## UKgirl420

*these are from the 4th and 5 th april *










*so all opinions please dont be shy  


:48: :bong1: :48:*


----------



## ThickKaliKush

:hitchair: :holysheep: poor baby!!!  :hitchair: she looks so sad lol.... wow i see water leaves but no buds?? where r the buds??  that really looks like cancer weed or sumthing....:farm:  lol try cloneing it n see what happens...... :watchplant: 



:watchplant: good luck gurl!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: I am hopeing for the best..but to reveg after 3 weeks in flower seems stressfull enough..a couple frosts you say as well..Im new to all this but seems this is going threw alot of stress..pulling up my milk crate to fallow allong..Good luck:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello SL 

OMG have you any idea what your letting yourself in for? :rofl:

The beer baby went through half a dozen frosts and survived 

She will survive but your going to need to get her in the ground so start prepping your hole now.

She is going to grow absolutely HUGE and I mean HUGE   

When you have her in the ground get a thick rope, as thick as you can find, totally smother and smear it with grease and half push the rope into the ground (you want it 12 inches out from the stem in a circle), it will stop slugs and snails :aok:

Good luck, I will be watching 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello SL
> 
> OMG have you any idea what your letting yourself in for? :rofl:
> 
> The beer baby went through half a dozen frosts and survived
> 
> She will survive but your going to need to get her in the ground so start prepping your hole now.
> 
> She is going to grow absolutely HUGE and I mean HUGE
> 
> When you have her in the ground get a thick rope, as thick as you can find, totally smother and smear it with grease and half push the rope into the ground (you want it 12 inches out from the stem in a circle), it will stop slugs and snails
> 
> Good luck, I will be watching
> 
> eace:


 

:holysheep: im worn out all ready  
i need another :bong1: before i even think about starting any out door activities today :rofl:


okay what type of greece do you recomend ?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Slippery sticky grease.

Old grease, new grease anything that says grease


----------



## UKgirl420

ThickKaliKush said:
			
		

> :hitchair: :holysheep: poor baby!!! :hitchair: she looks so sad lol.... wow i see water leaves but no buds?? where r the buds?? that really looks like cancer weed or sumthing....:farm: lol try cloneing it n see what happens...... :watchplant:
> 
> 
> 
> :watchplant: good luck gurl!


 
thanks thick ,,,,,,
ok she has buds in pics 7 and 9 and several others ,,,but that isnt what the thread is about just now ,,,she was in flower and now were re vegging her and letting the great outdoor do its thing ,,,i dont need to clone her to see what would happen ,,i know she s female and capable of producing great buds ,,,please read threw the  thread next time ...save my typing fingers .:ignore: 
feel frree to call back in anytime ,,


----------



## purplephazes

sssshhhheeeesss gone RIP lucky she ran out of luck last tuesday she odeed  on ferts then she became dehydrated her split personality led her to believe that she is a cactus and now thats what she is ...cactus but not even jack her husband is a widow probably a green one at that ..he may be cactus to eventually the loneliness may lead him to her in mj heaven  ...adios lucky  rsvp for funeral arrangments to ukgirl420


----------



## pcduck

I think she will survive as a him.


----------



## purplephazes

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think she will survive as a him.


oh dear her husband will die if not from loneliness ...SHOCK :holysheep:


----------



## Sir_Tokie

She will survive and be fine just try to get her in the ground soon...take care..


----------



## UKgirl420

purplephazes said:
			
		

> sssshhhheeeesss gone RIP lucky she ran out of luck last tuesday she odeed on ferts then she became dehydrated her split personality led her to believe that she is a cactus and now thats what she is ...cactus but not even jack her husband is a widow probably a green one at that ..he may be cactus to eventually the loneliness may lead him to her in mj heaven ...adios lucky rsvp for funeral arrangments to ukgirl420


 


			
				purplehazes said:
			
		

> oh dear her husband will die if not from loneliness ...SHOCK :holysheep:


 

dam i need some  of what your smoking ,,,pass it on  :48: :giggle:


----------



## uk420maan

forget the horrible greasey rope ukgirl thats a durty horrible way to sort slugs etc.

get a length of copper pipe and just bend it so it forms a circle around your plants base even plonking it on top of your plant pot around the stem if ya want.

you could just chop the bottom off the bucket and sit the whole plant and pot into a shallow hole and fill in around the pot if ya want without disturbing the root structure so much.

btw the copper pipe gives off an electric shock to slugs etc so its a safe way to deter slugs and get westlands bug spray under 4 quids from b n q in the orange sprayer 1 litre bottle which is systemic so any mites fancying a bite to eat just die fast.

lol

uk420maan


----------



## UKgirl420

*:cool2: ukmaan ,,,,

can you witness the slugs get shocked  ,,,,i must admitt my fav and most evil way is seeing the little buggers and dropping salt on them :hubba: 



disclaimer  no slugs were hurt during this posting :rofl:*


----------



## tcbud

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:cool2: ukmaan ,,,,*
> 
> *can you witness the slugs get shocked  ,,,,i must admitt my fav and most evil way is seeing the little buggers and dropping salt on them :hubba: *
> 
> 
> 
> *disclaimer  no slugs were hurt during this posting :rofl:*


 
Great thread UK, I am laughing out loud...husband keeps looking over here wondering what it is cracking me up.
I put my budded/revedged/budded girls out yesterday.  Put them in a box covered with clear plastic, so far no frost, but dayum they have such nice heavy first flower buds...and the second flowering buds look pretty good too!
Good Luck Lucky.......sounds like she is gonna make it.  I agree with HIE, you get big plants that are out early.  My biggest last year were put out in march.


----------



## UKgirl420

*hey TC thanks for dropping in ,and for the enjoying so far ,,tell the husband to come and vote his opiniion 

Glad you think shell make it i think she will to,,,i just hope she doesnt get an added appendage 

if she looks half as good as any you produced out side last year im sure we will be very happy ,eace:*


----------



## SmokinMom

She's gonna be just fine.


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:cool2: ukmaan ,,,,
> 
> can you witness the slugs get shocked  ,,,,i must admitt my fav and most evil way is seeing the little buggers and dropping salt on them :hubba:
> 
> 
> 
> disclaimer  no slugs were hurt during this posting :rofl:*




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: just love that disclaimer

Just don't catch any slugs on the inside of your wire


----------



## spkyfsh420

this thread is brilliant, best of luck to the poor brave english outdoor plants!


----------



## chinaman

she will b fine...i live in an area that can get snow till june lol..I have found that if u can keep ur roots from freezing the plant will usually make it..get her in the ground!
Ive had seeds that were thrown out in yard and they sprouted due to early warmth then it snowed 2 more times and they did fine)):holysheep:


----------



## uk420maan

you bloody sicko saLT THATS JUST PLAIN DISGUSTING UKGIRL

LOL

YEH A RING OF SALT DOES THE TRICK BUT WILL EVENTUALLY WASH AWAY .

sos shouting

anyways just check no slugs/snails inside the copper ring.

ps she will make it no probs.

uk420maan


----------



## 420benny

My vote is for survival, then packing on some size to hold all the luscious buds she will be wearing come fall.


----------



## uk420maan

i am right thinking this is intended to revert back to vegetative state now the plant is outside.

i assume looking at it its sativa influenced so cannot comment if it will carry on flowering or indeed go back to veg state.

either way this plant will go to 8ft with ease take my word ukgirl i did some sativas outdoors years ago and in the space of 2 months from looking like 10-12" tall strands of spagetti after 2 months outdoors i **** you not they were over 5ft tall and after flowering ended up over 8ft tall all moldy colas btw

lol

uk420maan


----------



## 420benny

"and after flowering ended up over 8ft tall all moldy colas btw"

Are you my neighbor? That is how mine ended up too.:cry: I am willing to tempt the weather gods again this year, though. Some of mine have to be ready before the monsoon season hits.


----------



## purplephazes

uk420man did you vote hermie??


----------



## UKgirl420

*well thankyou everyone who has dropped in with well wishes and support and the one or 2 of you who dont think she,d make it this far  thats  2  ok update time  
and im pleased to Annonuce lucky is still with us ,,,but she hasnt had an easy ride of it tho i might add 
okay my partner in crime who i rescued her from and who shall remain nameless for now:batman: dug her a hole ,,,and,,wait for it  manages to chop half her rootmass off ,, ,not only has the poor girl suffered 40 mph winds ,,,cold nights warm days ,,she is now  battling reveg with her life source drained  ,,but she has had a good drink of tea and she still here and heres the pics to prove it  















so anyone who thinks  will make it please send some of the famous green mojo  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:cool2: ukmaan ,,,,*
> 
> *can you witness the slugs get shocked  ,,,,i must admitt my fav and most evil way is seeing the little buggers and dropping salt on them :hubba: *
> 
> 
> 
> *disclaimer  no slugs were hurt during this posting :rofl:*


 


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## UKgirl420

soon as i see one ill salt it just 4U  pics will follow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well thankyou everyone who has dropped in with well wishes and support and the one or 2 of you who dont think she,d make it this far thats  2 ok update time *
> *and im pleased to Annonuce lucky is still with us ,,,but she hasnt had an easy ride of it tho i might add *
> *okay my partner in crime who i rescued her from and who shall remain nameless for now:batman: dug her a hole ,,,and,,wait for it manages to chop half her rootmass off ,,*
> * ,not only has the poor girl suffered 40 mph winds ,,,cold nights warm days ,,she is now battling reveg with her life source drained  ,,but she has had a good drink of tea and she still here and heres the pics to prove it *
> 
> 
> *View attachment 108647
> View attachment 108648
> View attachment 108649
> *
> *View attachment 108650
> View attachment 108651
> View attachment 108652
> *
> *View attachment 108653
> View attachment 108654
> *
> 
> *so anyone who thinks will make it please send some of the famous green mojo  *


 


:ciao: that plant sounds like my lifes storry:rofl: I like ukman and copper pipe i use it for flowers later in summer..but IMO..that plant looks like a few nibbles are not goona do much more harm...may as well let something get high:lama: good luck the rest a way:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

eeewwwww


im good...i did that too:giggle:  also a tin bowl filled half with beer next to plant..:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420

*yes nothing better than a drunk slug trying not to drown :evil:

1 or 2 then a few 99 a 100 :rofl:



*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yep..sounds like my dringing days:rofl:


----------



## uk420maan

benny nah just a bit away over the big pond mate

lol

no purple i voted she'll make it normal like

ukgirl looking good well done should start growing fast once settled in in about a few dasy time

uk420maan


----------



## Kindbud

yup she might survive i got some outside right now their looking good ill get some pic in an hour or so and update my grow journal


----------



## purplephazes

WoW !! she looks as though she is going to make it ukgirl420 well done!! when you've finished this baby sitting project and if you find that you wish to take on another baby sitting project ... my door is always open..LOL


----------



## UKgirl420

Thanks for dropping by,PURPLEHAZES yes i think she may, ill post pics up tomorrow  :cool2:


----------



## UKgirl420

*ok here she is still standing on friday/sat 









but has had the misfortune of strong winds sat night ,,,and looked a little weather beaten , pics on her update will follow 



happy smoking all :48: :bong1:*


----------



## Newbud

Glad to see she hanging in there.

I'm dying to throw one outside but i dont think i dare with the neighbours, carn't wait to move lol.


Keep up the good work


----------



## purplephazes

Newbud said:
			
		

> Glad to see she hanging in there.
> 
> I'm dying to throw one outside but i dont think i dare with the neighbours, carn't wait to move lol.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work


    YOU are not alone dude !


----------



## UKgirl420

*well she seems to be living up to her name sake 
After 2 nights of wind and rain shes still with with i must say some wonderfully colored buds (i know its down to cold temps and reveg)









*


----------



## purplephazes

wow ! she's a real trouper ukmelgirl420 ! a few more weeks and she'll have some quality brain damage on offer ! lookin good ! take care


----------



## UKgirl420

update 14 th of april 2009 part sunny high 65


----------



## UKgirl420

15 april 2009 ,,,partly cloudy in the morning getting a little brighter in the afternoon also she got fed today


----------



## UKgirl420

16 th april 2009 

been nice weather warm enough to play outside anyway :hubba: 








:48:   :bong1:    :48:


----------



## pcduck

Wow she is looking better than I thought she would. Keep those good vibes going for her UKgirl420


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant::bong:


----------



## pcduck

*BIU?*:ciao: :bong2:


----------



## TURKEYNECK

cool thread UkG..:watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420

*just a quick update on Lucky  
Well she is still producing oxygen :giggle: but with not much signs of revegging ,,, 

*


----------



## chinaman

nice good to see she is doing well))hopefully she will start the reveg soon would be awesome to c her go all summer long and then produce nicely also 

good day


----------



## UKgirl420

*looks like lucky has stopped producing her buds and hopefully will start vegging again soon 
been warm days with cold night  








*


----------



## UKgirl420

*well we have had a small disater  due to a rather gusty wind 
lucky almost lost a limb :shocked: but like her name sake ,,she is stll going strong ,,pics from 25th april to 30th 















*

:48:  :bong:  :48:


----------



## IRISH

thanks for all the pics girl. . she sure has had a hard road in the past month. but here she is, still kicking, still revegging. good job at being vigilant. a mighty bush she'll be. ...bb...


----------



## Newbud

Good to see she still fighting, i was thinking about her yesterday, been pretty cold at night latly ant it.

ATB


----------



## UKgirl420

*thanks Banjo and newbud ,,, 

banjo heres the ww at various stages ,,also being as impatient as i am  i put 2 baby ww into flower ,,nothing to see yet tho ,,







*


----------



## UKgirl420

lucky is still with us how i dont know  she has suffered being whipped about in the strong winds ravished by rain and when she recieves any sun shes only getting around 7 hrs aday ,,but she seems to be one tough lady  ,,and not prepared to give it up to the elements without any resistance


----------



## tcbud

Just thot I would check in on "Lucky", she seems to be staying lucky.  Your little ones look great too!  A couple of my clones revedged last winter, the lower part that budded first is real heavy smokin reefer.  She will need some support on that stalk if she revedges and gets back to flower.  Good lookin Lucky....


----------



## UKgirl420

*quick update *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

wow  Im impressed Girl..I didnt think it would do as well as it looks to be doing..nice job:heart:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Very good SL 

I knew with the whipping and ravishing you would still be able to pull it off.

Looking good :aok:

eace:


----------



## SMOK3R

Wow she's gonna be huge by the end of summer :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420

*lucky is starting to look real good ,,i think she might turn out real nice :hubba: 



















:bong::48::bong:
*


----------



## chinaman

yes she is looking nice)) 

good day


----------



## HippyInEngland

Beautiful SL 

Surprising what 4 weeks can do 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420

cheers hippy :cool2:


----------



## skallie

i think she will die

lol

looking sweet as girl

4 weeks later and wow *** good show

skallie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Beautiful SL
> 
> Surprising what 4 weeks can do
> 
> eace:


 


Tat is cool  how you did that HIE...your pc skills amaze me 


Big diffrence when placed side by side..thanks


----------



## UKgirl420

these were taken yesterday after a beautiful weekend


----------



## UKgirl420

*and here is the rest of what is out side 






the above are well i dont actually know  they could be any of 4 strains i was growing so ill call it bag seed ,,but confimed females  
the rest are  from the ww thread ,,i deleted 






*


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *UKgirl420*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

LuckY:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420




----------



## UKgirl420

*well shes hit the 5ft mark and growing well ,,
if you enlarge pics 7&8 you can see she still has buds with trichs ,,so a bottom branch will be severed and tested 












*

:bong:   :48:   :bong:   :48:


----------



## Newbud

Well sure looks like you'll get stoned judging by those trichs 

Growing well lol, i reckon she gona be pretty big


----------



## skallie

uk u has to let her go full duration to maturity we in the uk have more than enuf good weather left to ensure that.

u will be rewarded with fatass budduge if u go the distance

ffs this cheese is tooooo strong

nightey night dudes

skallie


----------



## UKgirl420

skallie ,,unless she grows balls or gets serious budrot ,,she aint going nowhere   ,,
thanks for dropping in ,,,

newbud ,,i reckon she will grow rather large 2 :hubba:


----------



## pcduck

Hey *UKgirl420* I still have 3 bubba's clones that are still trying to flower. Looks real weird, they look like if you went 12/12 that in 4 weeks you would have one big golf ball looking cola. weird

Lucky is looking real good:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

hi duck :ciao: post some pics of them up on this here thread  
and anyone else who wants o show off their weird and wonderful revegs:farmer:


----------



## pcduck

These were clones I dug out of the trash and set on my window sill and are now outside still trying to reveg. My camera is sorta crappy so the pics suck and does not really catch the weirdness of the bud and leaf formation:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

thanks duck :smoke1:


----------



## UKgirl420

*well she is looking rather excellent even if i do say so my self 
*


----------



## UKgirl420

*and remeber i was going to have a bud or to to sample ,,well it tasted like crap :spit:,,but still did its job well  but no more testers now till reveg and budding is completed *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> These were clones I dug out of the trash and set on my window sill and are now outside still trying to reveg. My camera is sorta crappy so the pics suck and does not really catch the weirdness of the bud and leaf formation:bolt::bong2:


 


so true on the wierdness...pics  say a thousand words...but not a million:rofl: is that a Maxwell House coffee container? Plants look good my friend..Keep us posted..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  my *Ukgirl*:heart:  shes starting to look like MJ now:lama:  Green Mojo you way..Take care and be safe:bong::watchplant:


----------



## purplephazes

will she die (1).. 3.13% ...well uumm it was'nt me hahahaaha ! i even buy the wrong lotto ticket every week as well ! she sure is looking fine ..as they say ..marijauna is like a fine wine ...and it improves with age ! (but don't count on that i may be 3.13% right ) LOL ! peace and good luck ! p.s if she's still kickin this time next year then i guess i was wrong Teeheehee !


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> so true on the wierdness...pics  say a thousand words...but not a million:rofl: is that a Maxwell House coffee container? Plants look good my friend..Keep us posted..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:




Yep *4u2sm0ke* those are Maxwell House Coffee containers...good to the last drop:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420

*hello ,i need your opinions again  
see in the pictures how lucky"s lower branches are trailing in the dirt ,,
well should they be 
A cut off 
B tied up yo her stalk 






*


----------



## UKgirl420

*and here is how she looks over all ,,she has reached the hieght of 5ft 7 and showing no signs of slowing down *


----------



## 420benny

I vote to tie them. Reason, much less stress than chopping. I won't say the h word . No jinxing


----------



## tcbud

I vote for getting them off the ground somehow.  I have smoked pot that had dirt in it from being on the ground.  You just cant wash it off as you would like to, those sticky trichs just hold onto it.
Howdy UKgirl, Lucky is looking Awesome!


----------



## UKgirl420

*hello tc glad to see you pop in 

Off the ground she will be :bolt: *


----------



## Newbud

Its all a matter of opinion i guess but then that is what you asked for so i'll offer mine, take it however you like i know i'm fairly new and only going of one strain but here goes ,,

For me if the lower branches didn't look like they would produce much i would cut em off, i think some worry too much about herms, i have just done the exactly that and did before with no problems, i think lucky herself has proved how strong they can be lol.

On mine those lower branches can hold a few oz so i'd tie a good one up but considering she already gona be a rather big girl with plenty to offer those lower branches would be gone, some may even say it would mean instead of feeding those lower bits it could then put more into the main bud sights but the thats getting a little deep for my mangled brain at the mo 

Anywho, all written with the best of intentions and here's a little *MOJO* for the lady


----------



## smokybear

She is looking fantastic. She is going to be an absolute monster by the time the growing season comes to a close. I'm pulling up a chair to watch. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKgirl420

Newbud thanks for the input ,,it made pretty good sense 

thanks for dropping in Smokeybear ,,pull up your seat and get comfy


----------



## Newbud

Lol thanx, just re read it and i'm stunned i managed to write it the state i was in lol.
I stand by what i said though.
Just been to see Kings Of Leon just got back


----------



## UKgirl420

i am sooo envious ,,,i love the kings of leon ,,i cannot believe it by passed me i should stop getting so :stoned::fly:..:rofl:


----------



## Newbud

Got invited so thought i'd go but didn't turn out such a good night in end.
Beer + non stoner =, well a lot of bleeps but idiots to be polite


----------



## UKgirl420

Newbud said:
			
		

> Got invited so thought i'd go but didn't turn out such a good night in end.
> Beer + non stoner =, well a lot of bleeps but idiots to be polite


 
:cry: that will teach you to say yes to everything :giggle:


----------



## Newbud

Probably not


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello SL 

If you took the lower branches off you would be left with only half a plant because the middle section looks stripped.

You could always try something like this ..

Cut a tyre or something similar and place it at the bottom of the plant to hold the branches off the floor, if you get heavy buds on the branches they may droop down so will need propping or tying up.

eace:


----------



## 420benny

Just make sure you aren't cutting up the brand new race tire for this job.


----------



## UKgirl420

*just a few pics of her progress ,,she is starting to get plesently plump  
















*


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hi UKgirl...

I thought I'd wander around outdoors a bit...  What a NICE girl you have!  You're creating a MONSTER!   It's gonna be fun to see that one progress...  Keep up the good work.  You're gonna have CRAZY bud sites all over that girl with all the re-veg growth....  That's some wild stuff... 

So WHO's the doubting Thomas who thought she wouldn't survive?

Peace!


----------



## tcbud

I hope you opted for the Non Cutting method, and propped up those lower branches.  She is so tall, I believe she will throw some real good bud on those lower branches.  Looks like the lower part is getting some real good light and shows by the heavy growth.  I do like HIE's method.  Cinder blocks or anything that will not be bothered by the water could be used, or suround her with some kind of wire cage and tie the branches to cage wire.  I dont know, I am just happy to be here.


----------



## 420benny

I know who  voted she wouldn't make it. They are from AU


----------



## UKgirl420

hello TCbud:ciao: no shes not being cut  ,,,let her be 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				420benny  said:
			
		

> I know who voted she wouldn't make it. They are from AU


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hello TCbud:ciao: no shes not being cut  ,,,let her be
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------




I would just tie her up later:hubba::hubba:
And I am high:ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

*ok after letting her play in the dirt ,for a while  
we finally decided to lift her arms of the ground with the use of some cut up tomatoe cages  first 3 pics 




and 3 more of just her 





happy toking all :48::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello *girl*...that Ladie is looking real good..thats a good idea with the tom cages..*tcbud*..must a gave ya a good lead:giggle:  Thats what I like about this site..allways good to have more opinions  to help lead to the solution...keep up the good work..she is going to be Beautiful..


*420benny*...is *purplehaze *from  AU?  you can see what people have voted  for..I said she will Hermie..at the start she seems to have gone threw some serious stress..but  im fallowing along  to see..who  is LUCKY:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

She is a monster..wow:bolt::bong2::fly:


----------



## UKgirl420

*thanks for dropping by 4u and duck ,,


but 

can some enlighten me as to  what AU is ???*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Australia sweety


----------



## pcduck

I think it is Australia..


:rofl: we posted same time 4u I....I guess she got enlightened :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Australia sweety


 

*ahhh *:doh: :stoned: :rofl:   


*I actually knew that  somewhere deep in the recess of my brain *


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ahhh :doh: :stoned: :rofl:



been there a few times today already...:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## Newbud

Looking much better nowadays int she lol.

Can see why you tied those arms up now too with those closer pics cos ther big enough for some _sweet_ nugs


----------



## tcbud

A = allways
U = Unlucky
LOL
AU didnt vote right, for Lucky.
That plant Looks SO Freaking good!
Good idea on the tomatoe plant cages.  That will keep that girl out of the dirt and her beautiful flowers clean.


----------



## 420benny

420benny...is purplehaze from AU? 
Yes, I think so. It's funny how you can see who voted for what in a poll, but not the other contests.


----------



## Old Toby

Seems that your tree is doing much better than in the first pics you posted!
remember that MJ is a tough lil plant and no wonder when one of its closest cousins is the nettle and they seem to survive all sorts!


----------



## IRISH

good morning ukgirl 

checking in on lucky girl. i voted she would make some nice bud, with alot of love. looks like she will give it all back to you soon. very nice grow ukgirl. . keep her green friend...


----------



## UKgirl420

*hello irish ,glad to see ya checkin in ,,well lucky is doing just fine 

she had a little sway in some strong winds the other day ,,but she remained standing , *


----------



## tcbud

Sway?, think that might be an understatement? Pic four looks like those leaves are at 90degrees from the stalk!  You loose many leaves?
She still looks awesome, those tomatoe cages make her look UP standing all round!


----------



## UKgirl420

*well TC  when i say sway i mean more of a jive  :giggle:  
and not many lost at all well no bald patches that i can see off ,,she held on to them very tightly 
just off to visit your ladies now ,,*


----------



## HippyInEngland

She has had a bit of a bashing  

We got the wind too, she will make it through, the Brit girls are tougher than people think 

Looking great SL 

eace:


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice *UKgirl420 :aok:*

I had a bit of wind here also. My girls got laid flat but they are tough, just pulled them back up straight and they haven't skipped a beat. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## Newbud

Good old England eh lol.
Must say she really looks good now dont she 
Looked back to earlier in journal and its mad init how much abuse they can handle ( although not as much as pcduck's   and the change, serious have a look lol.
I'm babblin  i know sorry


----------



## UKgirl420

*well imo lucky is looking good  ,
she is over 7 ft now ,,filling out more than up and her stalk is 2.5 inches thick  











*

:48::bong::48:


----------



## HippyInEngland

She looks fantastic UKg 

Fingers crossed she will be your first plant that gives you a LB of bud 

eace:


----------



## The New Girl

In a word...MAGNIFICENT


----------



## Newbud

Big smiles all round  
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Stoppin' in and checkin' on Lucky.  She is more magnificent every time I see her.  I think HIE is correct, she may be a pound plant.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

:headbang2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:headbang2:


----------



## purplephazes

Shizzzniitttss is that Lucky ! Wow where have i been in 10 weeks she's awesome ! well done sista ! She'll be packin a nice 2 (Lb) (no prob) when she's done > Crikey what a mum ! If you you need a son ..just holla i'll be on the next flight ! Teeheehee ! peace and KEEP her safe ! Heck i'll even bring a Kangaroo to protect her ...They can box pretty good ! We'll just train it to eat meat !


----------



## UKgirl420

haha thanks purplehazes ,,
,but i allready have  a son and one that boxes pretty well


----------



## UKgirl420

*update time 

well not doing anything except :watchplant:









*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  me too:watchplant:   Thanks  :heart:


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Oh geez...  It's ALMOST time, isn't it?  :holysheep:  Should I get a UK plane ticket for an October 15th arrival?   Is Gatwick or Heathrow closer?

:headbang2:Rock ON Lucky!:headbang2:


----------



## pcduck

She is huge *UKgirl420* She should produce enough for awhile for ya.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Gotta bump Lucky...   Her thread spent your birthday at the bottom of page two, dangerously close to slipping back to page three...   

:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420

*thanks dirtyolsouth ,,and that reminds me i should show some more uodated pics  ill brb with pics :bolt:*


----------



## tcbud

taps foot...cleaning desk,,,,,,waiting to view Lucky...


----------



## UKgirl420

*sorry TC i dont usually complain but server busy was a :hairpull:tonight :ignore: anyway enough of the grumbling 
heres some pics ,,,enjoy 
*


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *UKgirl420* :aok: 

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny

Wow!  Remember the story of the ugly duckling? Well, Lucky is one pretty swan. I almost said/ voted to write her off, but didn't. Wheew. Good rescue job. May you run out of jars to fill.


----------



## StoneyBud

BeeeeE


U-T



FULL!


She's going to be wonderful in flower!


----------



## tcbud

Sweet........Luuuuuuuuky.......mmmmmm.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Wow she's looking like a monster and I mean that in the nicest way!   And WOW is Lucky full of branches!  I'm not very well versed in outdoor growing but would it be a good thing to clear out some of the dead flowers from the re-veg and maybe thin out some of the branching before she gets into flowering hard?  It's so dense in there that air circulation is going to be difficult for inner buds.

Rock ON Lucky!


----------



## UKgirl420

*im not well versed inthe outdoors  either dirtyolsouth lol ,,,,but thanks for the advise it certainly seems to make sense ,, *

:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi uk well what a couple of bleeding monster plants you have there.

I'd go with what ds says and just trim all that dead leaf matter off or it's just going to be a breeding ground for mold especially in the sunny U.K.

Have the plants started to bud yet because with them being sativa influenced i don't think you'll stand much chance of them going the full distance but either way you will be having you're best harvest to date that's a certainty.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## FUM

>>>If your already having frost,through a bed sheet over her.This little thing will help.


----------



## UKgirl420

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hi uk well what a couple of bleeding monster plants you have there.
> 
> I'd go with what ds says and just trim all that dead leaf matter off or it's just going to be a breeding ground for mold especially in the sunny U.K.
> 
> Have the plants started to bud yet because with them being sativa influenced i don't think you'll stand much chance of them going the full distance but either way you will be having you're best harvest to date that's a certainty.
> 
> Time4Plan-B


 
Hello Time4plan-B just the one lady out there 
and yes she is sativa influenced ,,and im not sure she will go the distance either ,,,but then again not many of my ladies do :cry:  
she was just really to see if she survived reveg and well she did  but asa she is looking so good i may as well do my best for her 



			
				
FUM said:
			
		

> >>>If your already having frost,through a bed sheet over her.This little thing will help.


 
no frost yet ,,but if the weather gets to bad ill consider doing something ,,,thanks for dropping in 

ohh i have some new pics let me go and find them


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hola SL 

She will go as long as our predicted India summer lasts.

I hear we are going to have good sunny warm Septembers and Oct's

She will need it, fingers crossed she gets it hot and powerful while it lasts 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420

i do have more they are just refusing to upload  even after rezing


----------



## HippyInEngland

OMG what a beautiful bush you have.

eace:


----------



## Sammaven

That's huge!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Wow...   all ready to flower like CRAZY! 

:headbang2::clap::yay::banana::yay::yay::banana::yay::clap::headbang2:


----------



## StoneyBud

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> i do have more they are just refusing to upload  even after rezing


UKgirl, those are very, very nice ladies you have there! What type of error message are you getting when you try to upload?

I can't wait to see both of those plants in full flower! You'll need a crane just to hold them up!


----------



## UKgirl420

*hello there stoneybud 
its just the one plant tho ,,,and when i upload its says there all ready here ,,but there not ,,,oops come to think of it could of happened during server busy ,,any way ill get some new ones up shortly :48:*


----------



## purplephazes

She sure is looking fine and dandy girl ! She will produce some nice heavy results ! Great work so far ! Take care !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

wow  aint  been  in here for a while..sorry  girl..didnt think shr would go this far my self..but  noww  ill have to remember to look back in say  8 weeks:rofl:  take care and be safe :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

hello 4u thanks for dropping in at last  

ok quick update ,,,nothing much changed ,,except for her filling out ,,,,decided not to trim lower branches (she has enough winds whipping threw her ) or do anything to her,,she has 1 feed i think,,staked her to hold her and her bottom branches lifted up ,,apart from that she has been left to her own devices ,,and i think without my intervention she is doing just fine 
OK PICS 1 +2 were from the beggining and last week ,,3456 yesterday 












eace::48::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland

She is beautiful 

How tall is she?

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420

*Good morning Hippy 
i know she Was  over 7ft . a few weeks ago and i think she has stopped growing vertically ,,ill do a mesure in a few weeks when  she is budding a little 
for final height,,eace: *


----------



## HippyInEngland

I imagine most of her up growth has stopped now.

If she is like a typical female she will simply get wider  

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ok quick update ,,,nothing much changed ,,except for her filling out ,,,,decided not to trim lower branches (she has enough winds whipping threw her ) or do anything to her,,she has 1 feed i think,,staked her to hold her and her bottom branches lifted up ,,apart from that she has been left to her own devices ,,and i think without my intervention she is doing just fine.


I think your plant has done wonderfully. The only thing I can see coming is staking up the heavy buds at the bottom so that they don't touch the ground.

You're going to have a very nice harvest from that plant.

I don't envy you the trimming at harvest time. That's going to be a chore.

Great Job!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If she is like a typical female she will simply get wider


 ,,

ok here she is a week on


----------



## purplephazes

Very nice ukgirl ! She is getting wider too ! Great work there ! Keep it up ! Peace and take care !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I imagine most of her up growth has stopped now.
> 
> If she is like a typical female she will simply get wider
> 
> eace:


 





:spit:



:hubba: 



 



UKgirl..:heart:   she looks almost as Great as you


----------



## UKgirl420

*ohhh very smooth 4U :heart: 
*


----------



## UKgirl420

*purple hazes ,,thankyou for dropping by ,,yes she is getting rather large round the middle  ,,ill be doing measurements of her shortley ,,,,have a good day eace:*


----------



## DLtoker

Looking great!  Good job and good luck!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello SL 

Did the recent winds bash her?

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420

she is fine but the only other girl ive got  ,,she was lstd and 4 of  her colas broke ,,and split to hanging off ,,any way ive taped and splinted them and so far only one has had to be removed and that is thriving in a glass of water ,,on th ewindow sill ,eace:


----------



## SmokinMom

Lookin great ukgirl!!!


----------



## StoneyBud

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ok here she is a week on


Absolutely beautiful, UKgirl.

What a beauty.

I would strongly suggest getting a batch of stakes. A few long ones. Drive them in, loosely bind your longest branches to them and give them some support.

If the support isn't needed, it won't be used. If it is, by heavy winds or rain, the stakes will help keep any more breakage from happening.

I would suggest putting the intersections of the stakes and the loose ties near the bottom of where each cola will grow on each branch. It will allow the branch to move, but not to move a lot. The resistance to the wind will be greatly improved.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:




:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Picture 3 looks like an experienced hand.

eace:


----------



## 420benny

Nice as always 4u. I like your model. Can she trim,lol? Is it raining up there? We're getting some.


----------



## henderson

ok, UKgirl, i admit i took the poll after reading the last page.

great job and continued good luck.


----------



## tcbud

Looking good Uk.  Such a nice tall plant!  She is a lucky girl.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

That plant is almost as lucky as 4U and to think.. He said it would hermie on ya!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Benny*....she  can  trim..just  wait  till ya  see  my  Mother  plant..WOW!!!  almost  as  Beautiful  as  she  is..Ok  she( My  Little  UKgirl ) stands 5 feet 3 and 1/2  inches..from  the  soil:giggle:  take care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny

Howdy 4u. So, you wear lifts when you two are walking together? LMAO It was sure fun following along with you guys. Thank you for sharing the adventure with us.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

4u2smoke...  That's SUCH a beautiful plant!   But UKG...    What about Lucky?  :cry: Any updates?  I've been worried sick about her ever since you took your journey to the States...



Peace!


----------



## UKgirl420

*heres lucky and she is standing at 9 ft something ,,,ill be back with correct mesurments 






*


----------



## the chef

Don't know how i missed this one, Look out for that bug ukgirl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   


9 foot  7  inches..and  showing  *UKgirl  *nothing  but..:heart:


----------



## the chef

awww how sweet but quit braggin....oh your talkin bout the plant


----------



## StoneyBud

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *heres lucky and she is standing at 9 ft something...*


 
OMG! Lucky is going to be just awesome when she's in full bud. You're going to have quite a time harvesting her!


----------



## UCanDoIt

Looking Awesome UK...I hope you liked "The Great Pacific Northwest"...that is Awesome as well:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420

*thanks every one ,, 
*


----------



## tcbud

Lucky is gonna get cold out there, it must be getting cooler where she is.  She looks so good tho.....humungus.....


----------



## UKgirl420

*well she is still looking good but theres no sign of any trichs yet ???








*


----------



## 420benny

She's looking good,girl! Sativas can drive you crazy though. Hang in there.


----------



## UCanDoIt

420benny said:
			
		

> She's looking good,girl! Sativas can drive you crazy though. Hang in there.


 
You say..."sativas can drive you crazy"
Do you mean, because of the long grow strain?
Lucky will be fine for UK...*Full Green Mojo for UK *

*Be good and stay GREEN!!!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant::bong:


----------



## tcbud

You are two funny....both of you.

Maybe you should build a green house around Lucky.


----------



## the chef

lookin juicy ukgirl, whens harvest time? sugar coated mojo your way!


----------



## lordhighlama

holy moly, last I looked at lucky she wasn't quite... well lucky I suppose.  That monster must have taken over what lucky used to be. lol

great job uk, glad to see that she made it after all!!!


----------



## UKgirl420

*hello chef ,,thanks for the MOJO . not got a date for harvest yet ,,but we do have trichs ,just needed to look deeper  ,,,i like to see them with the naked eye ,,well we will see how she goes,,,

thanks for dropping in lordhighlama ,,yes i think she really is lucky i never expected her to get so big *


----------



## ozzydiodude

Harvest Mojo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  

My  little  *Ukgirl*...:heart:  


Mojo  for  the  finish:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420

*ok weathers not to good at the minute ,,may need chopping soon 

*


----------



## the chef

Lions and tigers and bears oh my! Looks like a jungle or a garden of eden! Waiting to see george of the jungle to come swinging off one of the limbs. Things are looking great ukgirl, let hope the weather holds out so you can get triched out.


----------



## Smot_poker

that's a very respectable specimen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  for  those  that  dont  know  I   was  convinced  to  put  This  plant  out  in garden  as  I was  gonna  toss  at  end  of  last  FAll...well  I  aint  had  the  heart  to  chop  her  been  seeing  how  Lucky  she  realy  is...but  now  with the  rains  comeing and  staying..and  thhe  cover  didnt  work:giggle:  and  as  ya see  she  is  only one  left  in  garden...her  hairs  have  been  turning  greyish  and  has  not  grown  fo  a  while  now..maybe  due  to  temps  never  getting  over  55f...and  as  low  as  37  at  night..please  help  me  out  by  decideing  what  to  do  with  her..she  has  no  real  budds  what  so  ever...My  other  crystal  was  okay  and  am  makeing  Hash  out of...but  not  sure what  she  will  do..okay  wait  for  some  addvice........


----------



## Smot_poker

wait, you're in seattle, right? dude it is pouring down here in oly, scrap it unless you want some moldy azz hash. this weather is when mushrooms grow, not marijuana.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:giggle:


I  like  mushrooms


----------



## UKgirl420

*i like mushrooms too :giggle:

4u babe ,,,i think its time to bring her down,,we dont want to deal with mouldy grey buds ,,maybe you could slavage something and make some hash or oil ,,

we had a good run with her and didnt really expect her to finnish 

but lets wait and see what others think huh ?

:48: *


----------



## 420benny

How about making a dome barely over her with those leftover pvc hoops and rebar? Cross 3 of them over her in different directions, cover with clear plastic and put a fan inside? Drive the rebar in and cut the pvc to size. Stretch some rope over the top to keep the cover from becoming a sail and wait a week to see what happens? If you somehow get a week of partly cloudy with 60s temps, it might work. No diving off any more ladders, either, okay? LMAO
Leave some air space at the bottom for circulation. If it doesn't work, at least you gave her one last shot at finishing. Milk jugs filled with water tied to the cover work well to keep it tight.


----------



## Smot_poker

when the rain sets in here, it doesn't go away for a while. welcome to the pacific northwest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> when the rain sets in here, it doesn't go away for a while. welcome to the pacific northwest.


 

Yeah  we  know   we  live  here  too...have  for  some  time. ..and  this  was  experiment...welcome  to  4u2sm0kes Garden....:48:


so  ya  sayN  she  is  UN-LUCKY  then?


----------



## Thomas420

"How about making a dome barely over her with those leftover pvc hoops and rebar?":yeahthat: i liek that idea too. Try it and it maybe lucky.


----------



## tcbud

Nice to read that Lucky is finally out of the closet, and safely drowning in the wonderful Pacific Northwest.  Good one on the cover up...or subdrafuge...or miss direction....


----------



## UCanDoIt

Sorry 4U...I would feel your pain, except you already had a wonderful grow with the other ladies in your life. The rainy city has become home once again. I used to live on Orcas Island and I know what you are going through:48: Keep the faith and thanks for all your help this past season!!!


----------



## mistisrising

Clear plastic make shift green house (I think this was suggested like eight pages ago). I thought I saw that there was supports in place, I don't see them sticking up above the plant. Maybe you can staple the top of the plastic to that tree right behind it, then stake it to the ground. 

As an outdoor grower, I usually put vines and such over my longer running ones, it seems to stop the frost.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Misterising*...thanks  for  the  reply  and  yes  we  did  have  plastic  over  her  but  wasnt  done  very  well...Im  sorry  to  say  we decided to chop her  down..so  she  is  no  more...


R.I.P.   *LUCKY*


----------



## tcbud

Moment of Silence for Lucky....

and with that post I am out of here.....

Have a good day 4u, and Uk.....


----------

